# Anfüttern von Rotaugen



## Hechtangler1998 (23. März 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich würde gerne Rotaugen anfüttern und zwar an der Weschnitz das ist ein kleiner Fluss der nicht schnell fließt und ich würde gerne wissen mit was man Rotaugen anfüttern kann außer irgentwelchen Lockstoffen. Ich will sie mit etwas reizen, dass man zu hause hat.
Danke schon mal im Voraus!:q


----------



## M.C Phlegmatisch (23. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern von Rotaugen*

Würde dir Feedern empfehlen. Futterkorb voll machen mit normalen Feederfutter. Hab gestern eine nach der anderen gefangen. Musste sogar eine Rute raus nehmen weil es Schlag auf Schlag ging. Als Hakenköder eigenen sich meiner Meinung nach am besten Madenl

//Sehe gerade das du es zu Hause haben willst. Versuch Paniermehl und ein paar alte Brötchen.


----------



## Andal (23. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern von Rotaugen*

Für Rotäugerl reicht wirklich alles, was Muttis Küche hergibt. Alter Gewürzkuchen ist kleingerieben ein ganz guter Stoff.

Wenn es aber selektiv um Rotaugen im Specimen-Format geht, dann wird schon etwas schwieriger und nur mit Küchenresten kaum darstellbar.

Grundsätzlich liegt man bei Rotaugen mit der Richtung herb-würzig-scharf nie verkehrt.


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (25. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern von Rotaugen*

Dazu reicht Brot aus.
Verscuh einfach mal mit einer Brotkugel(kann ruhig ein Faust-großer oder auch noch größerer Ballen sein) anzufüttern und angel mit Brot.
Hört sich wirklich so einfach an aber klappt wirklich.
Das hab ich auch in der Fisch und Fang iwann mal gelesen, wo das irgnd so ein Engländer gemacht hat.


----------



## Falkfish (27. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern von Rotaugen*

brot oder paniermehl mit wasser zu teig formen. paniermehl fällt nicht so leicht vom haken wie brot.


----------



## Skrxnch (27. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern von Rotaugen*

Hallo,
also wenn Du die Weschnitz bei Biblis meinst dann kenne ich zumindest die Mündung und einige Stellen wo sie Strassen passiert. Würde ich eher als Bach bezeichnen.

Was Mutters Küche hergibt ist ein alter kleiner Zwiebel- oder Kartoffelsack. Tu da einige Steine rein damits untergeht und aufgeweichte alte Brotreste. Wasser gut rauspressen und den Knatsch mit nem Beutel Haferflocken auf eine zähe Konsistenz bringen. So zäh halt dass sich gelegentlich mal was ablöst, der Teigkern im Beutel aber je nach gewünschter Angelzeit noch nicht verbraucht ist. --> so ne Art Kaugummi

Das wichtigste ist der richtige Platz. Sollte ein Gumpen, also Vertiefung, sein wo Du das Brotnetz dann an einer Schnur so auswirfst dass es am Anfang des Gumpens liegt oder so ein Stück im Gumpen schon drin.
Und natürlich sollte es dort Rotaugen geben in unmittelbarer Nähe. 

Evtl. ist ein langer Stock zum auslegen hilfreich.

Im Moment ist es noch ein wenig kalt, aber ab demnächst kannst Du ziemlich viel von Mutters Küche in den Teigpamp beimischen. Mais, Erbsen, Nudeln, Kartoffeln nen Beutel Fencheltee zum einweichen, Zucker, Salz, Maden....

Funktioniert effektiv und schröpft nicht den Geldbeutel. Anfangs den Beutel eher mal bewegen schafft eine effektive Partikel- und Duftwolke.

Groß muss der Beutel auch nicht sein, wenn die Teigfestisgkeit richtig war.
Handballgröße hat mir am Rhein immer stundenlang gereicht.
Am wichtigsten ist es ne gute Stelle zu finden, aber dann nicht über Beifang wundern.:g


----------



## Andal (27. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern von Rotaugen*



Skronch schrieb:


> Im Moment ist es noch ein wenig kalt, aber ab demnächst kannst Du ziemlich viel *von Mutters Küche *in den Teigpamp beimischen. Mais, Erbsen, Nudeln, Kartoffeln nen Beutel Fencheltee zum einweichen, Zucker, Salz, *Maden*....



Geht doch nichts über einen vollständigen Haushalt!


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (27. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern von Rotaugen*

@Skronch

Gute Idee vielen Dank!
________________________________

Und dass ich ja keinen sehe der das Netz so reinwirft...|evil:#6


----------



## Skrxnch (27. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern von Rotaugen*



Andal schrieb:


> Geht doch nichts über einen vollständigen Haushalt!



Und tolerante Mütter, Frauen, Stiefschwestern...
Sorry, glaub Linsen hab ich noch vergessen und Mistwürmer aus dem Garten:m


----------



## kati48268 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern von Rotaugen*



Andal schrieb:


> Geht doch nichts über einen vollständigen Haushalt!


Die stammen dann vermutlich nicht aus Muttis Küche, sondern von Oma... |bigeyes


----------



## the-big-o (27. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern von Rotaugen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Die stammen dann vermutlich nicht aus Muttis Küche, sondern von Oma... |bigeyes



Der war fies ! :q


----------



## xnfxngxr97 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern von Rotaugen*

Toastbrot über ein sieb reiben etwas anfeuchten und rein ins wasser


----------



## nightrider (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern von Rotaugen*

Maden und Mais einfach ins Wasser, auch in trüben Gewässern, einfach super!


----------

